# A solid performer



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Man that is a beauty!! I know you are sawing with a huge smile on your face!! Congrats!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice bandsaw.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

congrats. keep us posted once you have some mileage on this one, and can validate it's working capabilities. enjoy sawing.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

I have one of this model as well…and I'm completely satisfied with it…a fine bandsaw.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Pierre. I have always found Grizzly tools to be top quality and their customer service is solid. This is a nice saw that should give you years of service.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

A good sized mobile lockable bandsaw…......really nice.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I just received the same Band saw a few days ago….I am dying to put it together…been to darn busy to put it together so far. Thanks for the review…and heads up to the few problems you have had so far…I will know what to look for when I put mine together this weekend.


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL, I just bought the same saw. It arrived today June 3, I can't wait to give it a whorl.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats on your new saw


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

BigBard and loupitou06, looks like great minds think alike lol.


----------



## stp (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the best mobile base for this beast.? Any feedback on what works best?


----------



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

I use the HTC mobile base, what I like about it is that when the base is in the lock position, the base rests on rubber pads rather than the wheels.

Hope this helps,

Pierre


----------

